# How did I miss this one!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is such a cutie, will call first thing in the morning, see if he is still there. 









1702 NICO Golden Retriever mix, male, 2 yrs old, long hair 
Added 05/12/2008​


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWW, what a sweet expression he has!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a doll!!!! He's so sweet looking!


Tiffany


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Have not been home for 3 days due to my daughter having her baby, will check on him first thing in the morning. Really can't take in another but will get him out and hopefully somesome will have a heart to adopt him


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable and hope someone grabs him right up.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Any news about Nico today?


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He's adorable!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi-Any News on Nico!*

Heidi:

What shelter is Nico in?
Any News on him?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I did not make it there, but as far as i know he is still there, I called. He is in the Ross County Humane Society
http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nico is in Chillicothe, OHIO...*

How to contact us.

For more information about becoming a friend, or donating to
The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society, please contact:


The Ross County (Ohio) Humane Society
2308 Lick Run Road
Chillicothe, Ohio 45601
740-775-6808

[email protected]

Board inquires can be submitted to:

[email protected]

Click here for a map 

Adoption hours:
Open to the Public – Monday thru Saturday 10:00 – 4:00
Cats and Kittens: $45.00
Dogs and Puppies: $65.00
(fee includes dog license, neuter/spay) 

Top ten reasons to adopt an older dog. 

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm 

*I SEE NICO'S picture!!*


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 9, 2008)

This shelter is great to work with. They really do the best they can for these fur kids.

Here's another contact address:

[email protected]


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness, if he were closer he would have a forever home today...Karma could use a big brother.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How about a transport I can get him out, just can't keep him, as of tonight he was still there.


----------

